# Hip replacement



## DD1 (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi, I'm having a hip replaced in Dec. Anyone out there who had this done? Recovery time for real riding? I have been told I should be able to ride and ski, within reason, in about 6 weeks. Thanks


----------



## dth656 (Feb 12, 2009)

i haven't had one, but i ran into a guy who was riding w/ a replacement. if i recall correctly, he said it took 8 or 9 months before he was able to venture onto really tough trails, but sooner for road riding. the key he said was to find a good physical therapist, and be consistent about doing the exercises properly. hope that helps


----------



## lphillips (Nov 14, 2004)

I'm having my left hip replaced in two weeks(Nov 7th.) I'm hoping to get on the bike (on a training stand) by week two after the surgery. I was told I could return to "normal" activity after 6 weeks, but should give the hew hip 3-6 months to allow the pelvis to attach to the cup completely. I know 6 guys in the hockey league I play in who had had the surgery and they all came back the season after they had the surgery. Granted it's an over 45 league, but they were back skating!

My biggest concern after the surgery is falling on the hip ion some rocky/rooted New England single track. I may look into some type of hip padding jus to ease my fears.

Good luck with your surgery and hope you have a speedy recovery!!

-Lamar


----------



## BJL-1 (Apr 7, 2011)

DD1 said:


> Hi, I'm having a hip replaced in Dec. Anyone out there who had this done? Recovery time for real riding? I have been told I should be able to ride and ski, within reason, in about 6 weeks. Thanks


I would check with your surgeon on that. 6 weeks sounds very optimistic. You should easily be riding a stationary bike in +/- a couple weeks. Skiing is usually >3 months. Are you having an anterior approach hip replacement? Recovery times with those including return to sports is usally quicker than the older approach but still...


----------



## Fruita Girl (Dec 29, 2007)

Congrats DD1, hear that you are back on the bike!!! 9 weeks after surgery, not bad!!


----------



## DD1 (Oct 17, 2006)

*More to come!!*

First real dirt ride, 10.5 miles. Felt great, more to come. Thanks to everyone!


----------



## LP-BHM (Feb 21, 2012)

Congrats on the fast recovery. I'm 36 and had to have a hip replacement last July. I rode a little after a couple months and, you probably figured this out, but you can ride much sooner than you can run. I started riding hard again in late January. For me, there is riding, then there is riding without fear. Had my first big spill this past weekend and came out alright.
Good luck for a full and complete recovery.


----------



## DD1 (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks, still being careful, staying out of the rocky stuff. Should be ready when the real riding season starts. Heading out today for a 10mile loop of easy riding. Bet you're gald to have that first spill behind you!


----------



## LP-BHM (Feb 21, 2012)

Very glad [knocking on wood]. I knew it was coming sooner or later.


----------



## Spongebob (Dec 30, 2003)

Nice to read these positive replies. I'm 58 and have just been told that I need my left hip replaced. Needless to say I'm angry, disappointed and a little scared. Scared about hacking a hunk on my body out, but also that I won't be able to ride trails anymore. Angry and disappointed that I've kept in shape (until recently due to pain and personal responsibilities), and my body seizing up. I'm in the 'looking for the right surgeon' mode now. One of my doctors said that I could ride, but not any aggressive stuff he knows I've done, due to falls.
I've had ACL, MCL and meniscus surgeries (5) and have come out ok. So....
Any updates or input that you guys can give me as to your comebacks?
Or any advice pre operation?
Thanks!
Bob


----------



## lphillips (Nov 14, 2004)

I had mine don in Nov 2011 (a few replies up) and have no issues at all. I'll be 55 this week and I'm VERY glad I had the replacement done. My first ride was a road ride on January 21st 2012. I didn't get back on the dirt until May. I also play ice hockey and was back on the ice in June. 

I've taken a lot of falls (and some collisions on the ice!) but haven't had any issues. In fact, just got 9 stitches in my ankle (ripped up by a Time ATAC pedal) when I hit something buried in the weeds and flipped my bike. I landed on the replaced hip, and luckily no issues (other than the stitches!)

Trust me, you'll do fine. Just take it slow, do your therapy, and start walking after surgery.


----------



## Spongebob (Dec 30, 2003)

Glad you're ok from that hidden pedal flip. The same thing happened to me once; what a surprise it was. But no stitches like you. Thanks for your reply. I really need some encouragement. Cutting a big honkin' bone out of my body really skeevs me! I do like the idea of more titanium, though!


----------



## dyusem (Sep 13, 2008)

Spongebob, there is another thread here re total hip replacement.

In my case, I'm four months post surgery and I'm off to my first extended climbing trip in the Sierra Nevada...to say the least, my hip is as new.

My best advise is find the surgeon that has performed the most procedures and who gives you as much time as you need when you visit. In my case, Dr. Chris Cox in SF is the most outstanding surgeon a patient could expect.

If possible, train for the surgery because it will help facilitate a quicker recovery. Also, while walking post-surgery is necessary, don't overdue it. On day four post-surgery I went for a half-mile walk and the edema in my lower leg from fluids draining into the area was the most unpleasant experience. Go slow during the first couple/few weeks. After that, I was in the gym daily on the exercycle (I quit PT after day two because it was just not aggressive for me).

Balance took a bit longer to return - remember that once the head of the femur is cut off, the nerve endings that were there are no longer talking to the brain and it takes time to accommodate the lack of input. I spent every day for weeks balancing on an inverted half ball and within a couple of months, my balance was back to 90% and now it is perfect.

Best to just submit and bring it on because the alternative will be you in a wheelchair.

Good luck!!!


----------



## Spongebob (Dec 30, 2003)

dyusem said:


> Spongebob, there is another thread here re total hip replacement.
> 
> In my case, I'm four months post surgery and I'm off to my first extended climbing trip in the Sierra Nevada...to say the least, my hip is as new.
> 
> ...


Hi Dyusem, Great information. I started today looking at doctors and hospitals. On the east coast, in NYC, there is the Hospital for Special Surgery....its a 100% orthopedic hospital; quite specialized. So perhaps its a candidate.
When you say 'train' before the operation, do you mean exercises that the Dr. gave you or just typical riding and bike related exercises? I'm already trying to cut down my weight, since it really went up being that I can't ride like I had be able to, and personal family matters cut even more into that time.
Thanks for the link, I'll read it. Never thought about the balance issue....Thanks again.
Regards,
Bob


----------



## Moementum (Oct 21, 2006)

Check into Birmingham hip resurfacing (BHR). Dr Su at HSS is a leader in this field. In Southern New England, South County Hospital in RI is the place to go. You get to keep the top of your femur and will return 100%. Four years for me when I was 56, 2 hips at once, no issues. PM me for more info.


----------



## Low Pressure (Nov 27, 2006)

I agree with dyusem. Find the best surgeon and get in the best shape you can, before your procedure.

I'm five months post op today. Left hip, anterior approach with a Stryker device.

I started riding around the block two weeks post op and moved on to the rail trail in four. I've been riding easy mtb trails for the last three months and I've fallen off once. I ride everyday.

Good luck!


----------



## DStaley (Jun 25, 2011)

Spongebob said:


> Nice to read these positive replies. I'm 58 and have just been told that I need my left hip replaced. Needless to say I'm angry, disappointed and a little scared. Scared about hacking a hunk on my body out, but also that I won't be able to ride trails anymore. Angry and disappointed that I've kept in shape (until recently due to pain and personal responsibilities), and my body seizing up. I'm in the 'looking for the right surgeon' mode now. One of my doctors said that I could ride, but not any aggressive stuff he knows I've done, due to falls.
> I've had ACL, MCL and meniscus surgeries (5) and have come out ok. So....
> Any updates or input that you guys can give me as to your comebacks?
> Or any advice pre operation?
> ...


I had a THR in March and was back on the bike after 6 weeks riding easy trails (Betasso Preserve in Boulder). At 12 weeks I was able to do the 25-ish mile loop at Buffalo Creek, and now at 4 months I'm probably riding 75-ish miles per week. I'm planning to up the riding duration in a few weeks, and ride the CO Trail next summer. I've mainly been keeping the rides short and taking a day off between. Next weekend will be a good test with 4 days of riding in a row. I'm riding as well if not better than ever. Still working on getting the endurance up, but have find slow tech easier with the improved hip flexibility and lack of pain.

I'm quite young for a THR (36) but chose that over BHR b/c of metal-on-metal questions without answers. My surgeon, who does both THR and BHR recommended the THR, and went with the ceramic / cross-grained polyethylene implant. My hip is very stable and should wear well long-term. Plus, my implant is modular which makes a future revision (likely given my age) much easier. I don't regret the decision to do the THR at all.

I was really, really worried about the decision to do this before surgery, but am very happy with the results. Surgery and recovery weren't fun, but there are certainly worse ones out there. I spent one night in the hospital and was home late the following evening. I found that I felt pretty lousy for about 10 days afterwards, but after that it was easier than when I had my hip scoped and microfractured last year.

My advice would be to get in as good of shape beforehand (lots of core and glutes work), make sure you have a good surgeon and PT that you are happy with, and then work your butt off on the PT afterwards. Some PTs are set up to get you back to doing normal daily activities, some are more sports-oriented. I picked a sports-oriented place and am pleased with the intensity of workouts and their desire to get me back riding and climbing better than ever. My balance on a bike is as good as ever, but balancing on one-foot is still a bit difficult. I've been working on it at PT and slowly improving. I'm also still a bit timid hiking on uneven ground as my lateral stabilizers still need some more strengthening. Those take a pretty good hit during the procedure and take a while to come back fully.

Take the recovery at the pace they tell you, though. I feel I was pretty lucky that I healed up as quickly as I did. My young age and good health and fitness going in certainly helped, too.

Feel free to PM me if you have any questions. I know what you are going through is not fun and quite depressing, but there is a light at the end of the tunnel. Good luck to you!


----------



## Spongebob (Dec 30, 2003)

Low Pressure said:


> I agree with dyusem. Find the best surgeon and get in the best shape you can, before your procedure.
> 
> I'm five months post op today. Left hip, anterior approach with a Stryker device.
> 
> ...


Thanks Low Pressure,
I've put myself on a diet now and have lost my first 5 lbs in a week. Watching calories like a hawk thanks to an iphone app I have. But I've just heard mention in my research of this 'anterior approach'. Can you explain that a little for me?
I've never been one to exercise on a machine, so I'm trying to get out as much as possible, ride road, walk, etc. Its hard to walk of course b/c of the pain, and I'm on as low doses of mobic that I can take. I want to try some mtn tomorrow if the weather is not too bad. 
Glad to see things are moving along for you very well. Thanks for your response. It helps to have a 'support group'.
Bob


----------



## Spongebob (Dec 30, 2003)

Well now I find out that all of the doctors I'm interested in are 'out of network' and my medical insurance will only pay 60%. At least the hospitals and gas man is! So I'm trying to get that in writing from Horizon and my company. Loads of fun! $400 consult and $19,100.00 operation cost. And that's just to start.....quite discouraging.....
But thanks to all you guys who have chimed in. Its very heart warming to read your responses.
Regards,
Bob


----------



## Low Pressure (Nov 27, 2006)

I might keep looking at docs in your network. 
FYI my bills added up to around a 100k and I just paid 3, in network.


----------



## dyusem (Sep 13, 2008)

Spongebob, sorry about not getting back at ya however it seems like our fellow (former) gimps have provided spot on direction!

As an aside, I was climbing (Class 2/3) in the Sierra and took a mis-step and broke my distal fibula but I walked out of the back-country (~5 miles) so I was lucky and the leg will heal with time and patience!

When I saw my surgeon he had a huge smile on his face because he knew that I was doing what I loved and he had a practiced hand in getting me back out there. My climbing was stronger than ever and the injury was not caused my the new hip, but was just an accident.

There is no reason to be discouraged by your health plan and the surgeons that are offered in network. This procedure is relatively routine so just get in front of the potential surgeons and interview them until you get the warm and fuzzy feeling. Ask them if they can provide some patients that may be able to speak with you regarding their experience or look on Yelp for reviews.

As far as becoming a gym rat: I also prefer being outdoors but I can't emphasize the importance of muscle conditioning in a gym. Do whatever you can to prepare and recover. I hear you about pain; an alternative to narcotics/pain meds is Zyflamend which is primarily Tumeric and other natural meds; it managed my pain very well pre-surgery.

PM me if you want any additional hand-holding...good luck!!!


----------



## Spongebob (Dec 30, 2003)

dyusem said:


> Spongebob, sorry about not getting back at ya however it seems like our fellow (former) gimps have provided spot on direction!
> 
> As an aside, I was climbing (Class 2/3) in the Sierra and took a mis-step and broke my distal fibula but I walked out of the back-country (~5 miles) so I was lucky and the leg will heal with time and patience!
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input dyuseum. I just ordered some Zyflamend. I'm taking some 7.5 Mobic now, but would rather go with this if it works. I'm up to 23 miles on the road bike, and just had to bleed my mtn bike brake line, so I'll hit the mountains for the first time in 3/4 of a year. The hip is ok, but when used, like walking a lot, it can get bad. Then I'm looking for the cane. But, after riding, its stiff, but not much pain at all.
I've been reading around and just saw the Canadian report on the metal on metal issues, (I assume like the Birhmingham method) and a lot of lawsuits about Styker with the metaltosis?. Had to mail a letter to my insurance provider to tell me how much they'd pay, to see what my $ would be. But I'm starting to look more and more for in network guys, although without a personal recommendations, its seems like its all 'smoke and mirrors'. I have access to HSS in NYC with is rated super high, if not #1. But all the doc's there are out of network. Oh well, I'll keep on looking.
Then there's the posterior / anterior approach.
For now I have to take care of my old lady. Knee arthroscopy tomorrow. Too many bad joints around here!!
I'm riding road 2x a week, and have started on a diet. Already lost 10lbs. 25 to go. That alone is a job!
Thanks again.
Bob


----------



## DStaley (Jun 25, 2011)

Spongebob said:


> Then there's the posterior / anterior approach.
> Bob


FWIW I had the posterior approach. The surgeon called it a "minimally invasive" posterior as there was very little cutting of the muscles. He does both approaches, but chose the posterior for two reasons. First, there's always the chance of nicking an artery up front. Second, in his experience the recovery time wasn't significantly greater for the anterior. With these two factors, he is pretty much exclusively doing posterior approach. Since I was able to ride singletrack 6 weeks after surgery, I can say that the posterior certainly worked well for me.

Best wishes to both you and your wife.

-DS


----------



## Spongebob (Dec 30, 2003)

DStaley said:


> FWIW I had the posterior approach. The surgeon called it a "minimally invasive" posterior as there was very little cutting of the muscles. He does both approaches, but chose the posterior for two reasons. First, there's always the chance of nicking an artery up front. Second, in his experience the recovery time wasn't significantly greater for the anterior. With these two factors, he is pretty much exclusively doing posterior approach. Since I was able to ride singletrack 6 weeks after surgery, I can say that the posterior certainly worked well for me.
> 
> Best wishes to both you and your wife.
> 
> -DS


Thanks DS,
I've been reading that the posterior is also the way to go; the anterior method is also good, but there isn't that much of a benefit, as you mention.
Thanks for the best wishes for my wife.....seems that all went well. Larger tear than expected. She already has no pain vs the pain beforehand. So that's great news. Now PT. 
A question to you and others:.... have you lost any skin sensitivity / feeling after the operation from cut nerves? I've had 5 knee operations (lucky me) and lots of numb skin.....
I also continue to eat right, so therefore still loosing weight slowly. Went out to my favorite mtn trails on Wednesday, and it was difficult, being that I've lost a lot of strength in that leg. Walked a lot, but I thought that was smart, and besides, I don't find being 'smart' detrimental to my manhood. Still riding road; just got back from a nice 25 mile ride. Painful at times, but generally fine. I'm certainly getting stronger, which is good!
Thanks
Bob


----------



## DStaley (Jun 25, 2011)

Spongebob said:


> Thanks DS,
> Have you lost any skin sensitivity / feeling after the operation from cut nerves?


The area around the incision was swollen and mildly painful for several weeks after the surgery and didn't feel "normal" again for about 3.5 months or so. After the swelling went down and the muscles loosened up, everything feels pretty good. No numbness /sensitivity at all at this point.

I had surgery lower down on my leg when I was a kid and that scar still has some numbness around it. The incision from the THR feels nothing like that at all. I guess the incision methods have improved quite a bit in the past couple of decades.

Glad you're still able to ride. After the THR you'll be cranking harder than ever!

-DS


----------



## Low Pressure (Nov 27, 2006)

DStaley said:


> I'm quite young for a THR (36) but chose that over BHR b/c of metal-on-metal questions without answers. My surgeon, who does both THR and BHR recommended the THR.


If you don't mind, who did your surgery?


----------



## DStaley (Jun 25, 2011)

Low Pressure said:


> If you don't mind, who did your surgery?


Sorry for the delayed response. My surgeon was Dr. Brian Larkin at Orthopedic Associates, Rose Medical Center, Denver CO.

Orthopedic Associates

He's awesome. The clinic is great too, as I was also a patient of Dr. Vidal before him. She did her best but couldn't save the one hip. Did a good job scoping the other one, though!


----------

